# Delonghi Magnifica ESAM04.350 S - milk pumping problem



## gregs (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum, so first of all 'Hello' to everyone.

I'm wondering if anyone had a similar problem.

Our Delonghi Magnifica is not always pumping the milk from the container, most of times doesn't. Usually the first coffee is okay, but then it starts, pumps a little bit, then stops. Steam is going through milk spout, but no milk. I'm cleaning the milk container with delonghi milk clean on weekly/fortnightly bases so it shouldn't be blocked. If I try with water it goes through, but not in 100% cases though.

Thanks

Greg


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

Have you made contact with DeLonghi UK? Would be surprised if they are unable to help you.


----------



## mummblesmum (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi I had one of these bean to cup machines for a few years and had this problem a couple of times. Both times it needed the coupling replacing where the milk jug attaches to the machine. Both times Delonghi did the repair. They have a fixed price repair service and it cost (if I remember correctly) £45 and that included courier there and back and a service.


----------



## gregs (Mar 12, 2016)

Hi lespresso and mummblesmum,

Thanks for advise. I've contacted delonghi, waiting for response.


----------

